# Wyeast 1098 vs US05



## meathead (4/9/13)

I have an oatmeal stout currently fermenting with wyeast 1098 
I have a robust porter in a cube and the recipe calls for us05
My question is can I ferment on the yeast cake once I've bottled the stout and what is the procedure?


----------



## sponge (5/9/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/33872-using-yeast-slurry/


----------



## BeerNess (5/9/13)

Never used 1098 Brittsh Ale before, but from a quick glance at the Wyeast site it would be very suitable for a robust porter, and also listed as a recommendation by Wyeast. SO I'd say that it's a definitely a great match yeast to style for your Porter.... I'd certainly say a better match than US05... but I'm personally biased against 05.

As for going from yeast cake or slurry, Sponge has linked a discussion that will inform and highlight a lot of the different issues to think about, help you make your own choices.

Personally (and many will have different opinons) I think it's a bad idea to pitch a new beer onto a whole yeast/sediment cake from a previous brew, even if it's a huge imperial that's going in.

For a fresh Slurry pitch my own preference is to have some 2L-3L sterile PET bottles 2/3 filled with boiled water in them, once the finished beer is racked off into bottling bucket I tip in all the water,seal it up and shake it - put to one side while I bottle my current batch. While doing that the slurry should've settled out most of the crap and I then refill my PET bottles with that liquid. let it settle in the fridge over night, tip off the clear water, pitch the slurry in a volume according to Mr Malty . 

I know a friend of mine just gets a sterile 1L jug and scoops out a 300-500ml amount of slurry and throws that into his next batch, and works well for him. I tried it once and I was not happy with my results from it. (regular beer i do just tasted different, and yeast treatment was the only change).

Horses for Courses, etc... 

Good luck with your brew!!!


----------

